# Easy Inexpensive DYI Gift



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This is a very inexpensive DYI gift you can make or even have a young person make as a gift. It is shower scrubby made with sheet yarn and nylon netting. You could also use sheet yarn as well. You could make them for dish scrubbies as well. I hope you like it.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loq8wy9kfVY[/ame]


----------

